# help for bedtime book



## gem123 (Jun 10, 2010)

hi my daughter has just been diagnosed with diabetes, shes 3 and is type 1. everything has seemed like a whirlwind the past few days, 

but was wondering if anyone knows of a good storybook for her to read at bedtime, to explain what is happening to her  without going to in depth for her little head  the one we got in the pack at hospital is more aimed for 8+ than a 3 yr old or any ones explaining being poorly etc 
we are trying to explain to her but she is very unsettled thanks for ur time xxx


----------



## Northerner (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi Gem, I'm not a parent myself, so don't have any recommendations for you, but just wanted to welcome you to the forum 

Not sure if this will work, but here is an amazon search I did:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/search/r...iabetes&ie=UTF8&qid=1276154000&rnid=486608011

Hopefully, someone will be able to give you a personal recommendation before long


----------



## am64 (Jun 10, 2010)

hi gem there is one written by a little girl with D that is suposed to be good i will try and find a link at some point ...


----------



## sue63 (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi Gem 

Just wanted to say hi to you.  You must be in a whirlwind. My son was diagnosed 3 weeks ago (age 20) and I must say I felt stunned and bewildered (still do at times!) 

The people on this forum have been so kind and reassuring and such a support to me during these early days. 

I did notice some books for younger readers on amazon when I was googling for books. 

take care

Sue


----------



## Kei (Jun 10, 2010)

The only kids' diabetes-related book we have is this one...

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gala-Star-S...=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1276199397&sr=8-2

If you can find a copy, your little girl might like it, as it's quite a positive story.

BIG hugs to you!  I know exactly how you must be feeling right now.  It does get easier to deal with, I promise.

Kei
xx


----------



## gem123 (Jun 10, 2010)

thanks alot everyone i did try searching but got no where my head must of been fried lol
the links were very helpful and am v suprised at how fast you all got back to me thanks
and yes sue it really has been a whirlwind im finding myself boggled by the amount of thought that goes in to every part, you seem to get a blood test out of the way which she hates, then trying to convince her to eat, to calm her down when she can't have something to eat she wants, to doing insulin and all the mointering as her glucose level is so unstable at the mo and the normal day to day activities that are involved with a normal 3 yr old plus im ill healthed too but on the plus side i have a supportive prtner who i love to bits and a supportive diabetic team and family behind me so am v lucky thanks to allxxxx


----------

